# turtle/reptile keeping liscence



## moo0oo (Apr 13, 2008)

hey, i'm new to the forum and was wondering if anybody could provide me with any information on obtaining a reptile keeping liscence or a link with some information. i did google it, but i couldn't find any sites with anything worth reading. i would like to one day own a turtle (not for quite a while yet, no tank and still researching) but i would not have a clue as to where to start.

thanks =]


----------



## anghan (Apr 13, 2008)

*license*

Not sure what state you're in, but this is a link to download all the info for getting a license in Victoria

www.dpi.vic.gov.au/.../B26F8AF7E3D97226CA257193007930EF/$File/Application+for+a+Private+*Wildlife*+Licence.pdf


----------



## moo0oo (Apr 13, 2008)

oh sorry, i'm in Queensland. thanks anyway!


----------



## puka777 (Apr 13, 2008)

if you want the common kept estenr snake neck turtle then you wouldnt need a license


----------



## Vincent21 (Apr 13, 2008)

If you're from NSW

http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/wildlifelicences/ReptileKeepersLicence.htm


----------



## aqua (Apr 13, 2008)

In Qld you'll need a recreational wildlife licence. Download the form at http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/publications?id=1021

and there is some more info here


----------



## moo0oo (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks! =]


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 14, 2008)

Ask at your local pet store
thats what i did to get the info i needed to get a license
P.S.
i also want an ELN turtle!


----------



## moo0oo (Apr 14, 2008)

In Queensland, do I need a liscence to keep the 'Eastern Snake Neck Turtle'? I thought you would've needed a liscence for any type.


----------

